# Self-injury Outreach and Support



## Daniel (Nov 3, 2022)

Welcome - SiOS
					


SiOS is a portal that provides you resources to help overcome self-injury.




					sioutreach.org
				




As part of a collaboration between the University of Guelph and McGill University, we are a non-profit outreach initiative providing information and resources about self-injury to those who self-injure, those who have recovered, and those who want to help.

A guide for those who self-injure

Personal stories

Coping with urges

For loved ones


----------

